# Cycling Clubs



## 607 (Mar 17, 2006)

I am going to be moving to Bremerton mid summer and would like to get involved with a race oriented cycling club. I am a young guy (will be 20) and am a Cat 5. I raced juniors while I was in school, and have just been riding in Japan from then on. I have been looking online but I have not found any thing that gives good info. So from the guys who live there already, who has a good program set up?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

607 said:


> I am going to be moving to Bremerton mid summer and would like to get involved with a race oriented cycling club. I am a young guy (will be 20) and am a Cat 5. I raced juniors while I was in school, and have just been riding in Japan from then on. I have been looking online but I have not found any thing that gives good info. So from the guys who live there already, who has a good program set up?


The only bike club is West Sound Cycling. They are a recreational club with no race team. There is a local team (Team Escapados) that is focussed on junior riders and although you are not a junior anymore, you might contact them. You can link to them from the USCF/USAC website.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Check out www.narrowsvelo.org Based primarily in the south sound with riders from Kitsap, King, Pierce and Thurston County. Regular training rides from Tacoma on Saturday and Gig Harbor on Sunday. There are some Cat 5's for you to race with too.

If you have any questions e-mail me. I am on the club.


----------

